# Amplifier popping sounds



## m.beas92 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hey guys I'm looking for some help with my audio system. So here's the deal:

I recently bought an MB Quart ONYX 4.125 amplifier from Amazon that I was going to use as a replacement for my Alpine MRP-F300. So I plug everything in, in the exact configuration as my previous 4-channel amp. The music was noticeably better with the MB Quart amp; however, I was getting a really annoying pop coming from all of my speakers, at random times, not even during bass hits or anything just random pops here and there. I decided to revert back to my Alpine amp to make sure the MB Quart amp was the one causing the popping noises but I come to find out my Alpine amp was doing the popping noises now too. Before I installed the MB Quart amp everything was fine, none of that popping noise ever occurred.

So far I checked my grounding making sure everything was still bolted on correctly, I made sure my power wire was intact, and I checked to see if my two sets of RCAs were interfering some where. None of these were the case.

I'm pretty sure the speakers aren't blown because I wasn't sending a lot of power into them and the popping noise happens on all four speakers at the same time when I'm playing music.

 I'm stumped, if anyone can help me out I'd appreciate it.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

rule out the HU by plugging in your phone/mp3 player into the same RCAs the HU is using. if it quits, then the HU is to blame. if it doesnt quit, keep looking


----------



## m.beas92 (Apr 11, 2012)

If I'm understanding correctly, you're saying to plug my mp3 player directly through the rear RCAs on the HU?


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

no, unplug the RCA from the HU, then plug your mp3 player into the RCA at the HU end so that the mp3 player is now the amplifier source.


----------



## slipchuck (Dec 19, 2011)

I had a similar problem... Originally used the very thin gauge wire that came with a kit for remote on to the amps (26 gauge or less)
I replaced it with 16 gauge and it seems to have solved the issue. 

Good luck


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

m.beas92 said:


> Hey guys I'm looking for some help with my audio system. So here's the deal:
> 
> I recently bought an MB Quart ONYX 4.125 amplifier from Amazon that I was going to use as a replacement for my Alpine MRP-F300. So I plug everything in, in the exact configuration as my previous 4-channel amp. The music was noticeably better with the MB Quart amp; however, I was getting a really annoying pop coming from all of my speakers, at random times, not even during bass hits or anything just random pops here and there. I decided to revert back to my Alpine amp to make sure the MB Quart amp was the one causing the popping noises but I come to find out my Alpine amp was doing the popping noises now too. Before I installed the MB Quart amp everything was fine, none of that popping noise ever occurred.
> 
> ...


Got a pioneer hu? If so you could be sol.


----------



## m.beas92 (Apr 11, 2012)

No its a Kenwood KDC-x994. I still can't figure out what it is.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

m.beas92 said:


> No its a Kenwood KDC-x994. I still can't figure out what it is.


I bet I know what it is, have you inserted signal from another source? If both amplifiers do that then the following might be bad and you need to check it out.

-The RCA's themselves might be bad (loose connections/solder joints). Even on some hi-end JL Audio RCA's I've seen cold solder joints.

-The RCA's on the HU have broken solder joints (from all the stress of pushing and pulling on them- this happens when you keep removing the RCA's and re-installing them with force).

You can check the RCA cables simply by replacing them (you could check them with a DMM but you would have to mess with the cable to see if you have a loose connection).

Or/then you can check the HU's RCA's (especially if their the panel mounted- I hate those for this very reason) dont get me wrong I preffer panel mounted RCA's ONLY if they are hold by a nut and have wire from the RCA to the circuit board. Now if your HU has wired RCA's (a wire coming out of the HU with the RCA connections then it might not be the RCA's unless someone pulled on them pretty damn hard. Open up your HU and see with a magnifier loop to see if the solder joints for the RCA's are bad.


Goodluck.









These is what am reffering to as "panel mounted" but these RCA's have pins/legs that go straight to the circuit board, these connections usually break from stress. I wouldn't be surprised to hear that thats the problem. I've fixed this problem many times on both HU and amplifiers and simply hate the type of RCA method used.


----------



## m.beas92 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hey just giving you guys an update. I found out what the problem was. Turns out my iTouch is messed up. I figured something happened to it when I left it in my car too long in the sun. I plays well when I stream over bluetooth audio but when I plug it into the radio's USB it does that pop. I've tried two other iPods through the USB cable they all worked fine. So the problem was not the MB Quart. Thanks for the help though guys, I will use that knowledge for future problems


----------

